# Ambien/Zolpidem in Mexico?



## eastwind

What is the status of Ambien (generic name Zolpidem) in Mexico? Is it available from pharmacies, or is it a controlled substance?

I have an old prescription from the US, I use it very occasionally but will eventually run out. There were never any refills on the original prescription.


----------



## lat19n

Not sure this response will be of much help. Perhaps 4 years ago I was having some trouble sleeping and went to a local farmacia for a consultation. The doctor prescribed Nocte (Zolpidem). It was an expensive visit and it was an expensive prescription to fill. I often notice that doctors seem to have a special prescription book for controlled substances - that is true even at IMSS. 

We have a different local farmacia which we have bonded with. I guess we stand out. If I walk in without my wife they will ask - where is your wife ? etc. Within the last couple months they have opened a new clinic and charge 35 pesos per visit. The doctor speaks English (very rare around here). If I self diagnosis that I need an antibiotic or such and visit him he will confirm my diagnosis and write a prescription (for example).


----------



## Isla Verde

eastwind said:


> What is the status of Ambien (generic name Zolpidem) in Mexico? Is it available from pharmacies, or is it a controlled substance?
> 
> I have an old prescription from the US, I use it very occasionally but will eventually run out. There were never any refills on the original prescription.


I have the feeling that Ambien is a controlled substance here, so you will need a prescription from a Mexican doctor to replenish your supply at your local pharmacy.


----------



## eastwind

I had that feeling too, but I thought I'd ask in case anyone knew for sure.


----------



## Meritorious-MasoMenos

eastwind said:


> I had that feeling too, but I thought I'd ask in case anyone knew for sure.


Yes, you need a prescription for Ambien in Mexico. Beyond all my other stints in Mexico, I lived all of 2015 in Mexico City.

I've suffered on and off from insomnia. When I had a U.S.-based job that called for frequent international travel to Asia, Africa, Middle East and (too little, as it was all expense account) Europe, I received prescriptions for Ambien both to sleep on the plane and to lessen jet leg (try to stay up to nightfall then take enough Ambien to sleep for 8 hours).

When I lived in Mexico City for 8 years when I was much younger, the altitude did bring on insomnia (Bogata as much, much worse). Eventually, a doctor prescribed Ativan, which helped but is slightly addictive. It was only an uncomfortable week to get it out of the system when I returned to U.S.

Ambien I guess was fairly new when I first got it as my US doctor said he was prescribing it precisely because it as not addictive. That is WRONG. At least for me. It was very tough to get off. For 5-6 years, it was prescribed for me for use every night, I think a 10 mg dose. I had no idea I was addicted until I failed to pick up a refill on time. I was bouncing off walls. I got off it in States.

But with greater age, I suffered greatly from insomnia in 2015. I finally turned to finding Ambien. At first it as difficult with my regular doc reluctant (rightly) to prescribe it. But I'm wise to the ways of Mexico and got legal prescriptions, but this time used it only occasionally, once tor twice a week. If you're fluent in Spanish, you can do get it if you know Mexico or just find the right (but maybe not so right) doctor. (I was married to a Mexican living here before and her family showed me how things really function in Mexico).

Now living at sea level in Thailand I have no altitude insomnia and will live closer to sea level, much as I love Mexico City, when I return. 

But again, you can get Ambien in Mexico but again, I strongly urge taking it only occasionally if you get it. The ironic thing is that it gives absolutely no buzz at all, unlike all other addictive drugs. It just puts you to sleep. When I was addicted (that's the right word, I guess), I was slightly miffed that Ambien gave me so much trouble but without the slightest "high" or anything. Didn't seem fair.


----------



## Isla Verde

I have been having big problems with insomnia for a couple of years. For awhile I was taking Rivotril (for which you need a prescription here), and it really helped me get a good night's sleep. Then I weaned myself off it and turned to natural remedies (valerian, melatonin and magnesium), but they aren't helping much. I wonder if I should try Ambien.


----------



## eastwind

Ambien, in the right dose, will put you to sleep really fast. It can also make you a little dizzy or floaty. You want to take it and _immediately_ get into bed and turn off the light. If you're not asleep in 10 minutes, it didn't work.

But it has side effects. Like sleepwalking, getting up in the night to snack without remembering it at all (or even, some say, sleep driving!).

In my case, I have headaches the next day from it, and I have _more_ trouble getting to sleep the second night. So it's sort of addictive for me too, in that respect. Usually when I take it I take it for only one night or two, then switch to an antihistimine based sleeping pill. I don't like those either, as they make me really drowsy the next day.

Mostly I just use Ambien when I absolutely _have_ to go to sleep earlier than I've been accustomed to, e.g. for getting up for something important early in the morning, like a flight or appointment. And most of the time half a pill is enough. Which is why my 30 pill prescription has lasted a couple years. 

There are, now, a couple other drugs that have come along after Ambien. It was the first sleeping pill that worked on your brain, like an anti-anxiety or anti-depressant pill, rather than being an antihistamine. But they're all strong stuff, and I pretty much support the notion that they should require a prescription from a doctor, especially for people who haven't used them before.

My Mom's doctor told her that the antihistamine-based sleeping drugs were not good for people over 80. That doctor put her on melatonin, and it helped her with her sleeping problem, which is different than mine.

I have trouble getting to sleep, but once I'm really asleep, I'm good. Even if I wake up in the middle of the night for a bathroom trip I can go right back to sleep, no problem.

My Mom's problem was that she'd go right to sleep but after three or four hours she'd wake up and be up for hours. The Melatonin does a good job on that for her, but she had to try different dosages to find out how much to take. (She's on 3 mg/night).

A lot of people develop sleep problems as they get older. It's worth discussing with your doctor. Maybe you need to take a bigger dose of melatonin. Melatonin is addicting too, in the sense that once you start on it, if you skip it you'll have trouble sleeping. But there's no withdrawal or "seeking" behavior, and there aren't any side effects except that if you take too much you'll want to sleep all day. AFAIK there's no problem with taking it for life. It affects different people differently. When my mom started taking Melatonin, the instructions were 1 mg/night for a week. If that didn't do it, 2 mg/night for a week, then 3mg for a week, then 4mg for a week, and then 5mg for a week. If 5 mg didn't do it, come back to see the doctor again (but they make 10 mg melatonin pills, so obviously some people take that much - but the doctor wanted to discuss before my Mom did that).


----------



## Isla Verde

eastwind said:


> Ambien, in the right dose, will put you to sleep really fast. It can also make you a little dizzy or floaty. You want to take it and _immediately_ get into bed and turn off the light. If you're not asleep in 10 minutes, it didn't work.
> 
> But it has side effects. Like sleepwalking, getting up in the night to snack without remembering it at all (or even, some say, sleep driving!).
> 
> In my case, I have headaches the next day from it, and I have _more_ trouble getting to sleep the second night. So it's sort of addictive for me too, in that respect. Usually when I take it I take it for only one night or two, then switch to an antihistimine based sleeping pill. I don't like those either, as they make me really drowsy the next day.
> 
> Mostly I just use Ambien when I absolutely _have_ to go to sleep earlier than I've been accustomed to, e.g. for getting up for something important early in the morning, like a flight or appointment. And most of the time half a pill is enough. Which is why my 30 pill prescription has lasted a couple years.
> 
> There are, now, a couple other drugs that have come along after Ambien. It was the first sleeping pill that worked on your brain, like an anti-anxiety or anti-depressant pill, rather than being an antihistamine. But they're all strong stuff, and I pretty much support the notion that they should require a prescription from a doctor, especially for people who haven't used them before.
> 
> My Mom's doctor told her that the antihistamine-based sleeping drugs were not good for people over 80. That doctor put her on melatonin, and it helped her with her sleeping problem, which is different than mine.
> 
> I have trouble getting to sleep, but once I'm really asleep, I'm good. Even if I wake up in the middle of the night for a bathroom trip I can go right back to sleep, no problem.
> 
> My Mom's problem was that she'd go right to sleep but after three or four hours she'd wake up and be up for hours. The Melatonin does a good job on that for her, but she had to try different dosages to find out how much to take. (She's on 3 mg/night).
> 
> A lot of people develop sleep problems as they get older. It's worth discussing with your doctor. Maybe you need to take a bigger dose of melatonin. Melatonin is addicting too, in the sense that once you start on it, if you skip it you'll have trouble sleeping. But there's no withdrawal or "seeking" behavior, and there aren't any side effects except that if you take too much you'll want to sleep all day. AFAIK there's no problem with taking it for life. It affects different people differently. When my mom started taking Melatonin, the instructions were 1 mg/night for a week. If that didn't do it, 2 mg/night for a week, then 3mg for a week, then 4mg for a week, and then 5mg for a week. If 5 mg didn't do it, come back to see the doctor again (but they make 10 mg melatonin pills, so obviously some people take that much - but the doctor wanted to discuss before my Mom did that).


Thanks for your long, thoughtful response to my cry for help. I have asked one of my doctors for a recommendation of an insomnia specialist in Mexico City to help me with this rather distressing medical problem. It's really messing with my life!


----------



## lat19n

Isla Verde said:


> Thanks for your long, thoughtful response to my cry for help. I have asked one of my doctors for a recommendation of an insomnia specialist in Mexico City to help me with this rather distressing medical problem. It's really messing with my life!


I'm no doctor - but you need to get out there and get more exercise. Every morning walk up Reforma, enter the park and walk to Polanco. It would be a very safe walk.


----------



## Isla Verde

lat19n said:


> I'm no doctor - but you need to get out there and get more exercise. Every morning walk up Reforma, enter the park and walk to Polanco. It would be a very safe walk.


Getting more exercise is a good idea. I walk a lot around my neighborhood but have gotten lazy about taking longer strolls, though walking to Polanco from El Angel is a bit too long for me!


----------



## Stevenjb

When your circadian rhythm gets out of balance, job change, stress, late night owl-ness (my issue) it can affect desired sleeping pattern and can be difficult to reset. You may want to try light therapy to help stay awake during the day so sleep at night may be easier.

Here is one company offering such products:

https://www.verilux.com


----------



## Isla Verde

Stevenjb said:


> When your circadian rhythm gets out of balance, job change, stress, late night owl-ness (my issue) it can affect desired sleeping pattern and can be difficult to reset. You may want to try light therapy to help stay awake during the day so sleep at night may be easier.
> 
> Here is one company offering such products:
> 
> https://www.verilux.com


In my case, I think the causes of insomnia are my age (72), stress from some recent health problems plus the death of my mother. I always thought that light therapy was mostly for SAD - never knew it could also help insomnia. Thanks so much for the link!


----------



## Meritorious-MasoMenos

Isla Verde said:


> Thanks for your long, thoughtful response to my cry for help. I have asked one of my doctors for a recommendation of an insomnia specialist in Mexico City to help me with this rather distressing medical problem. It's really messing with my life!


I do remember my doctor (who originally told me Ambien was not addictive, but changed as FDA (?) sent out new updates. He did tell me that one update was to cut the recommended dosage for people over 60 to 5 mg.

Again, it does get addictive if you take it every day, but it worked as promised for me with no ill affects the next day, unlike old time sleeping pills (which I've never actually taken. Just read about).

Sometimes, you just need a good night's sleep to reset, and that's hat I used Ambien for after six months of insomnia in Mexico City in 2015 (when I did go to the beach for a month on those hippie beaches Oaxaca, I immediately slept better at sea level). It was so good to start a day well rested at last.

I never slept walked or drove but did read about in the States once I started researching it on my own. In fact, I think Tiger Woods blamed Ambien for crashing his car on that fateful night his enraged wife hit him with a golf club. No charges, except for the charge of his wife (and a divorce settlement that cost him $100 million). He then pled guilty to a DUI last year, but I believe that was from a combination of painkillers for his severe back problems, including I think a spinal fusion surgery. He had no alcohol in his system.

In moderation, Ambien is a life changer for me, on a once a week or once a month basis. It's often enough that it soothes me to know I have it and I can go to sleep without the tension, without it.

Ojosazules is a doctor, right? She should weigh in with her opinion, tho maybe she stays away from doing so to avoid a barrage of pleas for advice.


----------



## Isla Verde

Ojosazules, any expert advice for those of us who suffer from insomnia?


----------



## Isla Verde

Stevenjb said:


> When your circadian rhythm gets out of balance, job change, stress, late night owl-ness (my issue) it can affect desired sleeping pattern and can be difficult to reset. You may want to try light therapy to help stay awake during the day so sleep at night may be easier.
> 
> Here is one company offering such products:
> 
> https://www.verilux.com


I just tried to order a product from this company and found out that they don't ship to Mexico. Too bad!


----------



## Stevenjb

Isla Verde said:


> I just tried to order a product from this company and found out that they don't ship to Mexico. Too bad!


Bummer. I believe their product is also on Amazon, if that helps.


----------



## Stevenjb

Isla Verde said:


> I just tried to order a product from this company and found out that they don't ship to Mexico. Too bad!


I was on Amazon; looks like this one ships to Mexico.

https://www.amazon.com/Beurer-Daylight-Natural-Sunlight-Simulation/dp/B01HOBZ066?tag=berightlight-20


----------



## Isla Verde

Stevenjb said:


> I was on Amazon; looks like this one ships to Mexico.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Beurer-Daylight-Natural-Sunlight-Simulation/dp/B01HOBZ066?tag=berightlight-20


How thoughtful of you to send the link - thanks! I will check it out right now.


----------



## Isla Verde

Isla Verde said:


> How thoughtful of you to send the link - thanks! I will check it out right now.


Too many negative reviews of this product for me to feel comfortable forking out $50 to purchase it. I'll just have to get out in the morning more often and get a good dose of sunshine the natural way.


----------



## Stevenjb

Isla Verde said:


> Too many negative reviews of this product for me to feel comfortable forking out $50 to purchase it. I'll just have to get out in the morning more often and get a good dose of sunshine the natural way.


That's a good plan


----------



## eastwind

I blew $400 on one of those lamps when I moved to seattle, didn't do anything for me that I could notice. Eventually gave it away when I moved to mexico. 

Isla, be aware of https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Macular_degeneration

I think eye doctors will recommend you to always wear sun glasses when outside. Not sure whether that defeats the purpose for syncing sleep rhythms or not.


----------



## surabi

Marijuana is the best insomnia cure I've found. Don't know that it would work that way if one smokes it all the time, but I only use it for that purpose.


----------



## Isla Verde

surabi said:


> Marijuana is the best insomnia cure I've found. Don't know that it would work that way if one smokes it all the time, but I only use it for that purpose.


Not an option for me, but if it works for you, great.


----------



## ojosazules11

Meritorious-MasoMenos said:


> Ojosazules is a doctor, right? She should weigh in with her opinion, tho maybe she stays away from doing so to avoid a barrage of pleas for advice.


Just seeing this now. Actually I try to avoid formally dispensing medical advice (other than the very generic type) on an Internet forum, as there are so many individual factors involved for most health situations, and liability issues. As always, the disclaimer that any advice given here does not substitute proper individualized medical advice and to discuss your specific issues with your doctor. Any advice on the internet is not an adequate substitute for a proper assessment and treatment plan. 

That being said, I agree with you MMM that occasional use of sleep meds to “reset” or just get a good night’s sleep is reasonable and can be quite restorative. Always take with caution to see how your body reacts the next day, and NEVER drive after taking. Do not mix with alcohol or other sedating drugs (such as narcotic pain meds and some muscle relaxants- check with your doctor or pharmacist for potential interactions). Also the older a person is, the higher the risk of side effects, including the risk of falls for people who get up to the bathroom in the night. 

Some people respond well to melatonin, others don’t find much benefit. Taking Magnesium at bedtime can also help some. I usually recommend starting with 250 mg, to see how well it’s tolerated, and if needed gradually increase to 500 mg, again as tolerated. I usually recommend taking it with a glass of milk (warm milk is often recommended for sleep). The main side effect of Magnesium? Think “Milk of Magnesia”. Magnesium with the calcium in milk also can reduce nocturnal leg cramps (and adding in a banana for the potassium can also help leg cramps).

Google “sleep hygiene” for recommendations on evening and bedtime routines which can help normalize sleep. CBT (cognitive behavioural therapy) specifically for insomnia has been shown to be effective in recent studies. Daily exercise- but earlier in the day, not in the evening- is another strategy which can improve sleep. Relaxing music, nature sounds, white noise, etc. can be helpful. There are now many apps designed to help sleep, for those with smart phones. 

You will note I use a lot of “can” help, “may” improve, etc. This is because insomnia is complex and multifactorial. There is no magic bullet and no “one size fits all”. Some people don’t even respond to sleeping pills. One thing I do for my patients who have chronic sleep issues is to send them for a formal sleep study, as that can uncover treatable factors affecting their sleep, including but not limited to sleep apnea.


----------



## Killianphough

surabi said:


> Marijuana is the best insomnia cure I've found. Don't know that it would work that way if one smokes it all the time, but I only use it for that purpose.


Nice suggestion, but unfortunately, the marijuana (Kush) needed for sleep isn't available in Mexico. Illegal, remember?


----------



## surabi

Killianphough said:


> Nice suggestion, but unfortunately, the marijuana (Kush) needed for sleep isn't available in Mexico. Illegal, remember?


Of course it's available. Readily. Just like it always has been has been everywhere regardless of whether it's legal or not.

Have no idea what type is supposed to be good for sleeping, but any type works for me.


----------



## eastwind

FWIW I never did get a refill for my Ambien, I am using both melatonin and an antihistamine-based sleeping pill. The one I use is not the more common antihistamine that's in benadryl (diphenhydramine HCl), but rather Doxylamine succinate, which I think is the active ingredient in standard unisom. A "standard" dose (one pill) is 25 mg, I need far less than that, I either split them in half or 1/3 if I can manage.

One of the two makes me sleepy pretty quickly (20 minutes), the other keeps me from waking back up after an hour or two. Not sure which one does what for me. I don't take a very big dose of the melatonin either, some people take 10 mg, I take just 3.

I don't really like being addicted to the unisom, and I think I read something about it being associated with increased risk of dementia, but I haven't found an alternative. 

Isla, did you ever get your insomnia dealt with satisfactorily?


----------



## MangoTango

Since my wife's passing (late Oct) I am having sleeping issues (and probably mental health issues as well). I definitely was drinking too much wine/tequila. I've cut that off and I think that is making me less tired. I've always gotten up at 4:30AM (the cats won't let me over sleep). At 6AM I go for a half hour walk. I'm thinking of slowly turning that into a jog. I've generally always gone to bed at 7-8 PM and read in bed until I got tired. Now I am trying to stay up until 10PM...

There really is a little known hierarchy of doctors in Mexico. At the bottom of the ladder are the doctors you find next to a farmacia, up from there you have those doctors at CruzRoja. Next up might be surgeons followed by oncologists. At the very top of the ladder are those doctors dealing in palliative care and anesthesiologists. (Or that is the conclusion I have come to). Each step up the ladder has more powerful drugs available. For example, the oncologist could not provide the same drugs as the palliative care provider. Someone help me - what is the correct spelling of that class of doctor which ends in 'ist' ?

btw : every now and then, if I get the point that I really need sleep, I take some Rivotril drops. That generally works. If I am feeling intense anxiety I take a Lexotan. (I've used up all the CBD oil we had laying around).


----------



## ojosazules11

MangoTango said:


> Since my wife's passing (late Oct) I am having sleeping issues (and probably mental health issues as well). …


I am so sorry to hear about your wife’s passing, MangoTango. I have not been on the forum for quite a while. My deepest condolences.


----------



## MangoTango

ojosazules11 said:


> I am so sorry to hear about your wife’s passing, MangoTango. I have not been on the forum for quite a while. My deepest condolences.


Thanks - that in and of itself is life altering BUT when I went to the notary to settle my wife's estate it turns out her will (and mine is identical) were written very poorly. It was our intention that if both my wife and I were to pass at the same time - the house should be gifted to a well-known charity. 

In preparation for the will we used phrases like - "A la muerte de los dos" (I have a hand written document which we both signed - or - an email from 2014 says "En caso de fallecer ambos de nosotros..." - or the last email sent by my wife to the notary after the will was prepared but not yet signed ""Duda sobre parte Quinta : En cuanto a la parte de legados (pago a albacea, gatos y los hospitales) - solo queremos que eso sa realizado en caso de morir AMBOS nostros. Esta escrito asi??" To which the notary responded "Ok lo corrijo, SI efectivamente por eso estan como LEGATARIOS SUSTITUTOS, para cuando ambos fallezcan!"

Well - the way our wills are written - I am the sole and universal heir BUT the charity is given 50% of our house on her passing and the other 50% on my passing ! (That was not our intention). 

At first the charity (in Florida) conceded that a mistake had been made but they have since flip-flopped and say they want their 50%. To correct the mistake all they have to do is sign (and notarize a letter stating they "repudiate" the claim for our house. Well now they are not willing to do that. 

It appears I may have to go to court to have the will invalidated. Both for the error (which to anyone familiar with the situation says is an obvious mistake) as well as the fact that at the time of signing apparently the notary is required to provide people with poor Spanish (me) an English rendition, which they did not.


----------



## TundraGreen

MangoTango said:


> Thanks - that in and of itself is life altering BUT when I went to the notary to settle my wife's estate it turns out her will (and mine is identical) were written very poorly. It was our intention that if both my wife and I were to pass at the same time - the house should be gifted to a well-known charity.
> 
> In preparation for the will we used phrases like - "A la muerte de los dos" (I have a hand written document which we both signed - or - an email from 2014 says "En caso de fallecer ambos de nosotros..." - or the last email sent by my wife to the notary after the will was prepared but not yet signed ""Duda sobre parte Quinta : En cuanto a la parte de legados (pago a albacea, gatos y los hospitales) - solo queremos que eso sa realizado en caso de morir AMBOS nostros. Esta escrito asi??" To which the notary responded "Ok lo corrijo, SI efectivamente por eso estan como LEGATARIOS SUSTITUTOS, para cuando ambos fallezcan!"
> 
> Well - the way our wills are written - I am the sole and universal heir BUT the charity is given 50% of our house on her passing and the other 50% on my passing ! (That was not our intention).
> 
> At first the charity (in Florida) conceded that a mistake had been made but they have since flip-flopped and say they want their 50%. To correct the mistake all they have to do is sign (and notarize a letter stating they "repudiate" the claim for our house. Well now they are not willing to do that.
> 
> It appears I may have to go to court to have the will invalidated. Both for the error (which to anyone familiar with the situation says is an obvious mistake) as well as the fact that at the time of signing apparently the notary is required to provide people with poor Spanish (me) an English rendition, which they did not.


Can you tell the Florida charity that if they do not repudiate their claim to 50% now, you will change your will so they never get the second 50%.


----------



## surabi

Nice charity that won't acknowledge the fact that a will was written poorly and there was no intention to give 50% to them until both homeowners had passed away. 
Sounds like your charity isn't very charitable, insisting on taking money from a senior whose wife has just died.


----------



## MangoTango

TundraGreen said:


> Can you tell the Florida charity that if they do not repudiate their claim to 50% now, you will change your will so they never get the second 50%.


That has already been decided. Whatever percentage of my home I own at my demise is going to CruzRoja. Actually - if I ever settle my wife's estate and end up with 100% of the house (they repudiate their claim), my intention would be to attempt to sell this house and find a small condo on a beach. In any event this week I am meeting with the notary to prepare a new will. Be sure the charity I am having trouble with will not be mentioned. BUT - I have no family left and we mentioned our house and the charity in our 2014 wills because we really WANTED to gift them the house IF WE BOTH PASSED AT THE SAME TIME (like a bad accident). I'm not wealthy but my wife and I both worked for 30 years - so I have some savings. I've already setup two other charities as beneficiaries on other assets, and even with all this hassle I do intend to make the charity in question a beneficiary on something else. There was a real reason for having included them in our wills to begin with and fundamentally that has not changed.


----------



## MangoTango

surabi said:


> Nice charity that won't acknowledge the fact that a will was written poorly and there was no intention to give 50% to them until both homeowners had passed away.
> Sounds like your charity isn't very charitable, insisting on taking money from a senior whose wife has just died.


Yes - initially they were very understanding and (in English) wrote a very nice letter saying they had no interest in my wife's estate. I can't go into all the details but I think my situation may not be a priority (and this is a terrible time of year to get anything accomplished). There is a 'board of directors' for the charity and I have written some of the key players a rather lengthy history and sent it along. BUT I suspect it will sit in their 'inbox' until after the new year.

I do agree with you. You would think a charity would show a little compassion. In fairness to them - I was a little 'slow' in providing all the historical information documenting our will preparation process. (Actually I didn't anticipate the need to prove our experiences). I expected they would repudiate the claim. And not all the people involved know the entire history. Now when you read the whole story - including actual emails etc I think it makes a pretty strong case. But who knows. I had lunch with a couple friends today and they said - think positive. I said - that is not my nature. I would rather expect the worst case and be surprised afterwards.


----------



## Killianphough

surabi said:


> Of course it's available. Readily. Just like it always has been has been everywhere regardless of whether it's legal or not.
> 
> Have no idea what type is supposed to be good for sleeping, but any type works for me.


Well snap my buttons, Batman! I've heard nothing other than it's illegal, with the exception of CBD, which is sold in storefronts in Ensenada. I know that people purchase it "under the table", but not by what's considered legal vendors. Are there dispensaries in Ensenada?


----------



## Isla Verde

eastwind said:


> Isla, did you ever get your insomnia dealt with satisfactorily?


Thanks for thinking of me and my insomnia problems, which are still with me. I take several drops of Clonazepam after crawling into bed every night. Sometimes it helps me get to sleep, sometimes not. I think a lot of it depends on my mental state at the time I turn out the lights. I'm sure that living through this Era of the Covid Pandemic has increased my tendency towards suffering from anxiety and a bit of depression, but I try my best not to despair when I don't get a good night's sleep.


----------



## eastwind

well, it's good that you can get something that helps you sleep, but it's a pity that it takes a benzo. I'm surprised that you can get that in Mexico, you must have had to find a specialist who could prescribe it.

I'm thinking that legalization of marijuana might provide me an alternative to the stuff I am taking, but I'm wary about the side effects. The scientific establishment has been politically against marijuana for so long, and there have been so many studies funded by government with an agenda to make it sound dangerous, that I'm unable to assess how much of that is real science and how much is paid-for-findings and whether there are psychological side effects with a significant chance of occurring.

At any rate, it's no decision for now as the stuff is still illegal and I'm not about to try black market weed and risk having a dealer adulterate it with a little meth just to get me hooked on that.


----------



## Isla Verde

eastwind said:


> well, it's good that you can get something that helps you sleep, but it's a pity that it takes a benzo. I'm surprised that you can get that in Mexico, you must have had to find a specialist who could prescribe it.


Until a few years ago, you could get benzos, et al. and antibiotics without a prescription. Now, thankfully, that has changed and has cut down on the over-prescription of antibiotics, in particular. I first started taking what I call my "magic drops" when my eye doctor recommended them, before a prescription was needed. Since then, first my former shrink and now a friend who is a physician have written prescriptions for me. Last night I was so tired that I fell asleep on my own, so maybe I won't need them anymore! In any event, I only take a small dose, usually 6 drops.


----------



## surabi

eastwind said:


> The scientific establishment has been politically against marijuana for so long, and there have been so many studies funded by government with an agenda to make it sound dangerous, that I'm unable to assess how much of that is real science and how much is paid-for-findings and whether there are psychological side effects with a significant chance of occurring.


That's not true. There have been tons of scientific studies proving that marijuana has almost no ill effects, except in certain circumstances. For instance, it can increase and intensify the likelihood of young people with a predisposition to schizophrenia developing it.

I can assure you that if it was unsafe, Canada would not have legalized it, nor many US states. Sounds like you're reading reports put out by moral majority "reefer madness" types from the 50s.

Of course, it can affect different people in different ways. Some people get creative and it's an "upper" for them. For me, it just helps me sleep, and makes me want to crawl in bed..

And I can assure you also that the alternative to "legal" isn't black market, possibly laced with meth or something. I've been buying pot in Mexico for 20 years and never encountered such a thing.


----------



## Bobbyb

Isla Verde. I feel for you. I had a heart attck ( monor, sortof) in 2015. Insomnia was the result. I would go to bed and the "gears kept turning". Thinking about everything. Will the garden tractor start?, is it going to rain/, did I lock the door?, and so on. I cannot take ambien or anything like that. I have wild dreams and see dead people. Melatonin does nothing for me. I was taking diphenhydramine pills. Worked some of the time. Now I take Zquil which is the liquid form. Also one Ibuprofen. Works great. Been doing this for a month. I am aware that no matter what you take there are side effects. Dementia being the most serious. But a lack of sleep is even worse. I suppose you have tried all the common cures. The only ones that helped were: Dark room, sleep mask and cool room. I hope this helps. Non sleep is like a curse!


----------



## Rammstein

Bobbyb said:


> Isla Verde. I feel for you. I had a heart attck ( monor, sortof) in 2015. Insomnia was the result. I would go to bed and the "gears kept turning". Thinking about everything. Will the garden tractor start?, is it going to rain/, did I lock the door?, and so on. I cannot take ambien or anything like that. I have wild dreams and see dead people. Melatonin does nothing for me. I was taking diphenhydramine pills. Worked some of the time. Now I take Zquil which is the liquid form. Also one Ibuprofen. Works great. Been doing this for a month. I am aware that no matter what you take there are side effects. Dementia being the most serious. But a lack of sleep is even worse. I suppose you have tried all the common cures. The only ones that helped were: Dark room, sleep mask and cool room. I hope this helps. Non sleep is like a curse!


have you tried full-spectrum CBD oil? It really helps me sleep.


----------



## Isla Verde

Rammstein said:


> have you tried full-spectrum CBD oil? It really helps me sleep.


What is it? Is it addictive? Where can you find it in Mexico City?


----------



## Isla Verde

Bobbyb said:


> Isla Verde. I feel for you. I had a heart attck ( monor, sortof) in 2015. Insomnia was the result. I would go to bed and the "gears kept turning". Thinking about everything. Will the garden tractor start?, is it going to rain/, did I lock the door?, and so on. I cannot take ambien or anything like that. I have wild dreams and see dead people. Melatonin does nothing for me. I was taking diphenhydramine pills. Worked some of the time. Now I take Zquil which is the liquid form. Also one Ibuprofen. Works great. Been doing this for a month. I am aware that no matter what you take there are side effects. Dementia being the most serious. But a lack of sleep is even worse. I suppose you have tried all the common cures. The only ones that helped were: Dark room, sleep mask and cool room. I hope this helps. Non sleep is like a curse!


Thanks for sharing your experiences with insomnia. Melatonin does nothing for me either. Lack of sleep is the worse! In addition to a dark room and ear plugs, it's useful not to spend time with your smartphone before going to sleep. In the end, what will help me is to keep the anxiety under control.


----------



## AlanMexicali

Isla Verde said:


> Thanks for sharing your experiences with insomnia. Melatonin does nothing for me either. Lack of sleep is the worse! In addition to a dark room and ear plugs, it's useful not to spend time with your smartphone before going to sleep. In the end, what will help me is to keep the anxiety under control.



I find I need to slow down my thinking first by making an effort to do so. Also a dark room and no noise helps. If I wake up and cannot get back to sleep after about 25 minutes I eat a toasted 1/2 a bagel and that helps me to sleep again. I force a pee out before lying down.


----------



## Isla Verde

AlanMexicali said:


> I find I need to slow down my thinking first by making an effort to do so. Also a dark room and no noise helps. If I wake up and cannot get back to sleep after about 25 minutes I eat a toasted 1/2 a bagel and that helps me to sleep again. I force a pee out before lying down.


A toasted bagel is great anytime, but the real thing, not the faux bagels I've seen for sale in the supermarket. Where do you buy yours?


----------



## surabi

Bobbyb said:


> I would go to bed and the "gears kept turning". Thinking about everything. Will the garden tractor start?, is it going to rain/, did I lock the door?, and so on.


I can so relate. And if I wake up in the middle of the night, the same thing. My brain instantly starts thinking. There's never any drowsy state when I'm tired, no in-between- I'm either asleep or awake. 

I did use valium for awhile. It's highly addictive, so I never used it in a way that I became addicted to it. I ended up taking 5 milligrams maybe 3 or 4 times a month. I preferred it to a sleeping pill that would knock me out cold for 8 hrs, because what the valium did, as an anti-anxiety drug, was shut down my inner dialogue so I could fall asleep. 

The reason I didn't need to take it that often was because I found this strange psychological thing happened- just knowing that I had them by my bedside and could take one if I needed to, had almost the same effect as taking one. So whereas before, I'd wake up at 3 am and start thinking and not be able to fall back asleep, I would wake up, think, "I guess I'll take a valium", but because I no longer had the anxiety about not being able to fall back asleep, I actually would fall back asleep without even taking that pill.

I also stopped fighting it. If I woke up in the middle of the night and felt like I couldn't get back to sleep, I would just turn on the the bedside lamp (not a really bright bulb) and read for awhiile instead of tossing and turning trying to sleep. I found I would eventually just fall asleep again.

When I am sleep deprived, I don't just feel tired, I actually can barely function and feel sick.


----------



## surabi

Isla Verde said:


> What is it? Is it addictive? Where can you find it in Mexico City?


Marijuana compounds, either THC, or CBD are not physically addictive. Neither is cocaine, which would surprise a lot of people. Neither of those drugs cause any physical dependency- any "addiction" is psychological. Of course, a psychological addiction is real- it's something people like, like the way it makes them feel, they crave it when they don't have it, but they don't go through any physical withdrawal if they don't have it, like a heroin addict trying to kick the habit does.

One might be "addicted" to 2 cups of coffee and a bagel with cream cheese for breakfast. That's their standard breakfast that they prefer. If they decide to change their diet and have orange juice and a bowl of granola for breakfast from now on instead- the caffeine is physically addictive- most people get a headache and feel lethargic if they quit caffeine. So it will take awhile to feel normal without the caffeine. The bagel and cream cheese may be missed, but won't produce any withdrawal symptoms.


----------



## MangoTango

surabi said:


> I can so relate. And if I wake up in the middle of the night, the same thing. My brain instantly starts thinking. There's never any drowsy state when I'm tired, no in-between- I'm either asleep or awake.
> 
> I did use valium for awhile. It's highly addictive, so I never used it in a way that I became addicted to it. I ended up taking 5 milligrams maybe 3 or 4 times a month. I preferred it to a sleeping pill that would knock me out cold for 8 hrs, because what the valium did, as an anti-anxiety drug, was shut down my inner dialogue so I could fall asleep.
> 
> The reason I didn't need to take it that often was because I found this strange psychological thing happened- just knowing that I had them by my bedside and could take one if I needed to, had almost the same effect as taking one. So whereas before, I'd wake up at 3 am and start thinking and not be able to fall back asleep, I would wake up, think, "I guess I'll take a valium", but because I no longer had the anxiety about not being able to fall back asleep, I actually would fall back asleep without even taking that pill.
> 
> I also stopped fighting it. If I woke up in the middle of the night and felt like I couldn't get back to sleep, I would just turn on the the bedside lamp (not a really bright bulb) and read for awhiile instead of tossing and turning trying to sleep. I found I would eventually just fall asleep again.
> 
> When I am sleep deprived, I don't just feel tired, I actually can barely function and feel sick.


In many ways I have the same experiences. Over two months ago I was given a prescription for 100 6mg Lexotan tablets. At first I thought the doctor had made a mistake, but I guess she was saying - now don't bother me.... At first I was taking them rather liberally but I found that I wasn't 'normal' first thing in the morning. So I started taking them less and less often and I don't think I have any in perhaps 3 weeks. They really only had a 3-4 hour affect anyway. BUT - I just went and counted and there are 70+ tablets left in the box. Sometimes just knowing I have them has an affect.

Over the summer I went to a well thought of cardiologist. His English was excellent and I've got to tell you - we spent a good part of the office visit joking with each other. He was a very funny guy. Anyway - he explained that the way I had been taking my blood pressure medicine (for many years) was not ideal. I was taking one pill every morning. He took out a piece of paper and drew a sine wave. This is the a affect the medicine is having on you. What you want is a more 'flatline' affect. SO - he said take one pill in the morning and another pill when I go to bed (along with an amlo pill). I think that has made me a little more relaxed/drowsy in the evening. I told him he should have his sine wave picture framed and hung on the wall so he would not have to draw it several times a day - he could just point to it 

I have an android tablet with Amazon Kindle installed (and a subscription to Kindle Unlimited). I keep the tablet near my pillow. When I wake every 2-3 hours or so now, I read for maybe an hour and go back to sleep. So I am doing that a couple/few times a night. Not ideal I'm sure but in the morning I am ok.

Yes - there was a stretch there where, principally do to lack of sleep, I was in pretty bad shape. I had no appetite and was nauseous a lot. I've lost probably 10-15 lbs. So much so that I think I could go from a size 38 to a 36 jeans. For the first time since I was a kid I am throwing my clothes in the dryer hoping they will shrink a little. I am putting new holes in my belts. But I have been forcing myself to eat at least 3 small meals a day and I think I am settling into a viable routine of sorts.

Happy New Year.


----------



## MangoTango

MangoTango said:


> In many ways I have the same experiences. Over two months ago I was given a prescription for 100 6mg Lexotan tablets. At first I thought the doctor had made a mistake, but I guess she was saying - now don't bother me.... At first I was taking them rather liberally but I found that I wasn't 'normal' first thing in the morning. So I started taking them less and less often and I don't think I have any in perhaps 3 weeks. They really only had a 3-4 hour affect anyway. BUT - I just went and counted and there are 70+ tablets left in the box. Sometimes just knowing I have them has an affect.
> 
> Over the summer I went to a well thought of cardiologist. His English was excellent and I've got to tell you - we spent a good part of the office visit joking with each other. He was a very funny guy. Anyway - he explained that the way I had been taking my blood pressure medicine (for many years) was not ideal. I was taking one pill every morning. He took out a piece of paper and drew a sine wave. This is the a affect the medicine is having on you. What you want is a more 'flatline' affect. SO - he said take one pill in the morning and another pill when I go to bed (along with an amlo pill). I think that has made me a little more relaxed/drowsy in the evening. I told him he should have his sine wave picture framed and hung on the wall so he would not have to draw it several times a day - he could just point to it
> 
> I have an android tablet with Amazon Kindle installed (and a subscription to Kindle Unlimited). I keep the tablet near my pillow. When I wake every 2-3 hours or so now, I read for maybe an hour and go back to sleep. So I am doing that a couple/few times a night. Not ideal I'm sure but in the morning I am ok.
> 
> Yes - there was a stretch there where, principally do to lack of sleep, I was in pretty bad shape. I had no appetite and was nauseous a lot. I've lost probably 10-15 lbs. So much so that I think I could go from a size 38 to a 36 jeans. For the first time since I was a kid I am throwing my clothes in the dryer hoping they will shrink a little. I am putting new holes in my belts. But I have been forcing myself to eat at least 3 small meals a day and I think I am settling into a viable routine of sorts.
> 
> Happy New Year.


due not do...


----------



## AlanMexicali

Isla Verde said:


> A toasted bagel is great anytime, but the real thing, not the faux bagels I've seen for sale in the supermarket. Where do you buy yours?


Costco. Their 10 pieces of chapata bread is very tasty toasted.


----------



## Bobbyb

Thus may be off topic. Mcdonalds in Canada makes a great breakfast bagel sandwich. I make them with Costco bagels. First is to cook some bacon in the micro. I have a little teflon ring for frying an egg. toast the bagel. add some mayo, 2 halves of a bacon strip, tomato and lettuce. Yummy. BUT not recommended for a good night's sleep. Ariana Huffington has written a book on sleeping. It is interesting. She touches on a breathing exercise. I do not remember the exact method but Dr. Google should have it. You breathe in, hold your breath and then exhale slowly. This helps by concentrating on the breathing and not thinking of the problems of the world. Try it. Costs nothing. No drugs.


----------



## Rammstein

surabi said:


> Marijuana compounds, either THC, or CBD are not physically addictive. Neither is cocaine, which would surprise a lot of people. Neither of those drugs cause any physical dependency- any "addiction" is psychological. Of course, a psychological addiction is real- it's something people like, like the way it makes them feel, they crave it when they don't have it, but they don't go through any physical withdrawal if they don't have it, like a heroin addict trying to kick the habit does.
> 
> One might be "addicted" to 2 cups of coffee and a bagel with cream cheese for breakfast. That's their standard breakfast that they prefer. If they decide to change their diet and have orange juice and a bowl of granola for breakfast from now on instead- the caffeine is physically addictive- most people get a headache and feel lethargic if they quit caffeine. So it will take awhile to feel normal without the caffeine. The bagel and cream cheese may be missed, but won't produce any withdrawal symptoms.





Isla Verde said:


> What is it? Is it addictive? Where can you find it in Mexico City?


I'm 72 and have been using it for years. I credit it for keeping my BP low, helping me sleep, and keeping me more or less disease-free. I take about 10 drops orally in the morning and at night and I rarely have a sleepless night. There are distributors in various states and I have messaged a friend to see if there are any in Mexico City.


----------



## Rammstein

Rammstein said:


> I'm 72 and have been using it for years. I credit it for keeping my BP low, helping me sleep, and keeping me more or less disease-free. I take about 10 drops orally in the morning and at night and I rarely have a sleepless night. There are distributors in various states and I have messaged a friend to see if there are any in Mexico City.





Isla Verde said:


> What is it? Is it addictive? Where can you find it in Mexico City?


Sorry but there are no distributors in Mexico City but you can buy it online like I do and have it delivered to you.


----------



## Isla Verde

Rammstein said:


> Sorry but there are no distributors in Mexico City but you can buy it online like I do and have it delivered to you.


Thanks for checking this out for me. The mail service in Mexico has gotten so unreliable that I wouldn't want to depend on it to purchase this seemingly miracle cure for so much that ails me.


----------



## eastwind

Mercado Libre seems to have something, but most of what they offer are either books, or for dogs, or for cats. But I think there's at least one 'organic' option that's for people. And I suppose the gummies are for people.

I didn't know it was already legal in Mexico.


----------



## MangoTango

eastwind said:


> Mercado Libre seems to have something, but most of what they offer are either books, or for dogs, or for cats. But I think there's at least one 'organic' option that's for people. And I suppose the gummies are for people.
> 
> I didn't know it was already legal in Mexico.


There is this :
Cbd Oil | Smok

But it is THC free. I'm not sure 'full spectrum' CBD oil is available in Mexico.
At one point we had a cat for which the vet wanted us to try full spectrum CBD oil.
I believe what we purchased came from the States. (It was at least twice as expensive as that from the smok folks.


----------



## Rammstein

MangoTango said:


> There is this :
> Cbd Oil | Smok
> 
> But it is THC free. I'm not sure 'full spectrum' CBD oil is available in Mexico.
> At one point we had a cat for which the vet wanted us to try full spectrum CBD oil.
> I believe what we purchased came from the States. (It was at least twice as expensive as that from the smok folks.


I have been buying full-spectrum CBD oil in Mexico for several years. For use in cats, it needs to be THC free. For humans, THC is what gives it its potency.


----------



## Rammstein

Isla Verde said:


> Thanks for checking this out for me. The mail service in Mexico has gotten so unreliable that I wouldn't want to depend on it to purchase this seemingly miracle cure for so much that ails me.


I have it delivered via Estafeta and have never had a problem.


----------



## Trad+Cath+2022

eastwind said:


> What is the status of Ambien (generic name Zolpidem) in Mexico? Is it available from pharmacies, or is it a controlled substance?
> 
> I have an old prescription from the US, I use it very occasionally but will eventually run out. There were never any refills on the original prescription.


Natural sleep aids without all the side effects... tryptophan, melatonin, valerian, california poppy, kava root.


----------



## Bobbyb

Ambien: Is dependence a concern? - Mayo Clinic


----------



## surabi

Trad+Cath+2022 said:


> Natural sleep aids without all the side effects... tryptophan, melatonin, valerian, california poppy, kava root.


Guess you didn't bother yourself to read through this thread to see that some of us have tried all these natural remedies to no avail.


----------



## Isla Verde

surabi said:


> Guess you didn't bother yourself to read through this thread to see that some of us have tried all these natural remedies to no avail.


Thanks for saving me the trouble of making this exact point!


----------

